# Quite possibly the #1 raw feeding overreaction.



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Was at the dog park with the sheltie.. he was playing with a spitz type dog.. maybe an american eskimo. The owner came up to me and started talking about coat care etc.. she asked how I made my dog's coat so nice and shiny and soft.. I said raw feeding and salmon oil.. she proceeded to tell me that my dog probably has mad cow disease, said raw meat makes your dog aggressive because they will smell the blood and want more, and that she doesn't want her dog contracting salmonella from my dog. My dog was on his back with his feet in the air... real aggressive. :tape2:

She picked her dog up, walked away and then set him down about 50 feet away.

I have had people tell me that my dog was going to die etc from raw feeding.., but never had someone stop my dog from playing with theirs!

I really tried not to laugh.. I really did..

Don't think I succeeded. :redface:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh geez. Why is it the most ignorant people, are the ones who are so adamant in their "knowledge"?


----------



## MrTroyHouse (Jun 4, 2011)

I have had many people tell me that my dog will turn bloodthirsty and aggressive because we feed raw. I think it's funny, because most of them that say this haven't even met my very friendly and calm Dane.


----------



## molbert73 (Jan 16, 2011)

Some people! 
I had to learn to internally roll my eyes at the dog park. Believe me, that is a hard skill to master


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

:lol: epic!!! some people are so pompous! My mother is the same way, she's heard all these things, and when i started raw feeding she told me that she'd "pray for my dog" :lol:


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

I haven't had anyone tell me to my face raw is going to kill my dog, I have a pretty mean stink eye I think people are afraid of! :lol: I have gotten plenty of e-mails replying to my ads when I had it read that I fed raw, that I was killing my dog and shouldn't be a dog owner and that I don't care. 

Some people are just dumb and need to keep their uneducated opinions to themselves!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

My favorite was some idiot in line in front of me at the grocery store telling me that I should cook the bones before I feed them to my dog. I asked him if there were ovens out in the wild. He only replied, "Well, I'd cook them but that's because I love my dogs." (Of course, with the tone he used, implying that I do not love my dogs.)

Ya do, huh? But you don't have the first clue about them? It's one thing simply not to know. It's another not to know, not even try to know and then be arrogant and insulting about it.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

bishopthesheltie said:


> Was at the dog park with the sheltie.. he was playing with a spitz type dog.. maybe an american eskimo. The owner came up to me and started talking about coat care etc.. she asked how I made my dog's coat so nice and shiny and soft.. I said raw feeding and salmon oil.. she proceeded to tell me that my dog probably has mad cow disease, said raw meat makes your dog aggressive because they will smell the blood and want more, and that she doesn't want her dog contracting salmonella from my dog. My dog was on his back with his feet in the air... real aggressive. :tape2:


Some people. There are times that people still manage to surprise me!!!



SerenityFL said:


> My favorite was some idiot in line in front of me at the grocery store telling me that I should cook the bones before I feed them to my dog. I asked him if there were ovens out in the wild.


I had one very similar to this. I was saying about raw feeding to one of the other students. She said that she thought dogs where domesticated and that there diets had changed. My reply:

Well I feed her in-front of the cooker and if she was that domesticated, she can use the cooker!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

bishopthesheltie said:


> I really tried not to laugh.. I really did..
> 
> Don't think I succeeded. :redface:


When you get to a certain point in life, you are allowed to laugh out loud at idiot people! It's better for your health not to hold it in, and maybe they will actually learn something (at least learn not to come around you anymore!):laugh:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

your dog has mad cow disease?

does she realise it was already too late? they had already had contact? probably smelled butts and licked and all those doggie communication things......not only that, but she probably walked where you and that raw fed dog walked.

what IS this world coming to. i declare...feeding a dog raw food. what's wrong with you? too lazy to cook? LOL


----------



## Cain (Feb 14, 2011)

Since I've started feeding raw, my dog has begun to foam at the mouth, and aggressively mount people while biting for the windpipe. Due to the blood thirsty nature of a raw fed dog, I have several puncture wounds on my legs, and a few missing digits. I've also recently contracted salmonella and have been evicted from my place due to it being quarantined.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

I stopped trying to convince ignorant people about the RAW DIET...What it is and what it is not...I just tell them ..""'""there is a reason your dog looks like that...and my dog looks like this""lol


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

See at my 8 pound bloodthristy furry monster , now you all are going to have nightmares.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Stupid people really should have to wear a sign. It's not fair for us to waste time talking to them. LOL


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Last night when we were in the ER for the bite from Dude (not on purpose) we told the doc that we feed raw and he goes, "That sounds a little barbaric". I almost said, "Oh, so you must be a vegetarian". I mean, come on. How is it barbaric to feed your dog raw chicken but it isn't when you roast the little birdie on the barbecue?


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

My dads fiance is the same, always trying to tell me that my dog will get food poisoning :bored: I can't be bothered arguing with her anymore

My sister who is 14 has a 10 month old male JRT mix called oscar, even she can see the benefits of raw feeding, she has begged and begged my dad and his fiance to allow her to put oscar on the PMR but they won't have none of it :frown: they say that because he lives with their 5 little dogs he might see them as a meal because he could get a taste for blood. If a 14 year old child can see the good of it why are some adults so ignorant. 

My dad and his fiances dogs all look so unhealthy, they have dusty coats, runny eyes, bad teeth etc, they poop about 5 times a day each ... and they are all under 3 years old, apart from the old lady dachshund who is like 11, they just can't see what is in front of their eyes, my dad has even commented on how good lucky looks, her white coat is glowing, but still won't link it to her diet :frown:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I guess I'm lucky-I haven't had anything that crazy said to me. I have had "won't that make them mean"? and "watch out for salmonella". Both are worthy of eye rolls! LOL!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

They are right, it does make your dog aggressive.



See? Here is Murph, my raw fed dog. He's about to go for my friends jugular!











My other friend had to save her life and restrain the beast!!











Look at his eyes. That's pure crazy in them.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

meggels said:


> They are right, it does make your dog aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, frenchies and pugs....ARE pure crazy with or without being fed raw.....i've seen it with my very own eyes. he didn't look like THIS on kibble.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

magicre said:


> well, frenchies and pugs....ARE pure crazy with or without being fed raw.....i've seen it with my very own eyes. he didn't look like THIS on kibble.


LOL!

Lets add papillons to that list:

My BLOODTHIRSTY Patchie ready to rip my hand off:












Aaaannndd...
...
...
...

OMG! Cannibalism! This is what happens:









(photos form the beginning of raw, week 2 or so).


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

3Musketeers said:


> LOL!
> 
> Lets add papillons to that list:
> 
> ...


OMG......this is too funny.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Liz said:


> Stupid people really should have to wear a sign. It's not fair for us to waste time talking to them. LOL


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I really should stop feeding raw. You see, it is really giving my Danes the bloodthirsty mentality. Last night Braxton went for the throat and I was pretty sure it was the end of me. It's just getting out of hand. I mean, my whole family has salmonella and e-coli all the time and their coats are just too healthy. 

I guess what I really want to know, is how long do you think I need to quarantine my bloodthirsty beasts before it is safe to have them around people and other dogs without attempting murder? 



















Oh crap, sorry, I should have warned y'all about the graphic, violent nature of those pictures. I just can not contain these beasts anymore.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

PuppyPaws said:


> I really should stop feeding raw. You see, it is really giving my Danes the bloodthirsty mentality. Last night Braxton went for the throat and I was pretty sure it was the end of me. It's just getting out of hand. I mean, my whole family has salmonella and e-coli all the time and their coats are just too healthy.
> 
> I guess what I really want to know, is how long do you think I need to quarantine my bloodthirsty beasts before it is safe to have them around people and other dogs without attempting murder?
> 
> ...


I think I would spend all day just squishing those adorable floppy puppy cheeks!!! Those two are absolutely the cutest things ever!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

The hoodlums have been raw fed since the beginning...a month after I got them. They were about 4-5 months old. As you can see, they were bloodthirsty then:










And they are bloodthirsty now. No! Seriously. Look! They're trying to eat each other:










That is NOT play! That is one dog trying to rip the throat out of the other dog because they were fed raw. 

Look here, you can see that Sakari, (left), has eaten the lower half of Shasta's, (right), body:










And the cats? You see the look I'm getting?










That look says, "I will eat you."

Forget about it, I haven't slept in 9 months. I'm afraid to go to sleep because the cats have tried to eat me before. They start off at my head and chew on my hair...OBVIOUSLY it's only a matter of time before I am consumed.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I slept with my doors locked last night because I was so scared for my life. I really thought all the raw fed dogs of CT would make a pack and come for me! I have survived to see another day though....


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

lol my blood thirsty bitch,o m g i thought i was a grandaughter missing oh i forgot the dog ate her!!!!!!!,some people id have told her she already has mad cow disease,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> I really should stop feeding raw. You see, it is really giving my Danes the bloodthirsty mentality. Last night Braxton went for the throat and I was pretty sure it was the end of me. It's just getting out of hand. I mean, my whole family has salmonella and e-coli all the time and their coats are just too healthy.
> 
> I guess what I really want to know, is how long do you think I need to quarantine my bloodthirsty beasts before it is safe to have them around people and other dogs without attempting murder?
> 
> ...


well, firstly, you surely can quarantine them here, although you are not allowed in because of all that nasty salmonella and e coli you are flinging about....

that second pic is priceless....it really is....


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

Yes, this is what happens when you feed your dog raw, http://http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelookout/20110610/us_yblog_thelookout/bloodthirsty-pack-of-dogs-take-out-350-lb-llama they all pack together at night and run rampage over the town. Make sure you cage all your raw fed dogs up at night so they are not joining in this gang of slaughter.

Lily, did she get up in that chair on her own or did you help her, she is so adorable.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

just remember this.

always sleep with one eye open.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

lol mollygirl ,im sorry to say but i would never help a dog onto a chair!!!,i know that sounds very mean but if she cant get up then she cant get down so would probably hurt herself,she will pinch anyones chair she even lounges on the sun loungers!!!!lazy bitch syndrome ,karen


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

MrTroyHouse said:


> I have had many people tell me that my dog will turn bloodthirsty and aggressive because we feed raw. I think it's funny, because most of them that say this haven't even met my very friendly and calm Dane.


Once when I was helping out at the animal clinic, I had Bonnie there (I was feeding half raw at the time)... he complimented her and mentioned her coat and I said she's raw fed... He said that she would turn aggressive from eating raw, since Dobermans are prone to aggression anyway. The funny part of the story is... his Ol' Roy-fed lab/goldie mix had been trying to rip my face off just moments before while I took him back to his crate for boarding... if he hadn't been muzzled I surely would have been injured.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

:biggrin1: cliffdog, thats exactly how it is with my dads fiance, she is always telling me how lucky will turn evil from being fed raw when all the while one of her dogs (yorkie mix) is barking/snarling at everyone and every dog he meets, he even attempted to bite my husband recently .... You'd never guess what he was being fed, a cheap supermarket brand kibble, it is rainbow coloured :yuck: dads fiance still insists her dogs are on a way better diet than lucky .... surely no one can be that stupid :wacko: she wants to feed kibble. fair enough, but at least feed a high quality kibble


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Don't you know, the colors in the kibble give your dog magic powers.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Funny that they would ever think their cheap kibble is better... I mean, you get what you pay for.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Cliffdog said:


> Funny that they would ever think their cheap kibble is better... I mean, you get what you pay for.


that's not always true. i paid for bubba. i think i got waaaaaaay more than i paid for and not necessarily in a good way LOL


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Ever since I started feeding this 12 lb furry ball of fluff PMR, I'm convinced he is plotting my demise!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm sure this is an evil smile, the kind of smile that you see when one is having dark thoughts :tongue:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lucky said:


> I'm sure this is an evil smile, the kind of smile that you see when one is having dark thoughts :tongue:


no question about it. i'd sleep with one eye open.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

schtuffy said:


> Ever since I started feeding this 12 lb furry ball of fluff PMR, I'm convinced he is plotting my demise!


Clearly! You have to learn to read the dog. That bloodthirsty PMR fed dog is saying, "C'mon...put your hand down near my food dish so I can eat you...c'mon..."


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I think it's getting worse.








I mean those eyes just radiate aggression and blood thirst. BLOOOOD THIRST I TELL YOU!


----------



## carolspets (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, I am more "vague" about how I feed my dog now...saying "homemade diet" instead of raw. My mom was a beef tartar fan. Didn't seem to make her blood thirsty or aggressive, although she was a feisty lady!


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

bishopthesheltie said:


> Was at the dog park with the sheltie.. he was playing with a spitz type dog.. maybe an american eskimo. The owner came up to me and started talking about coat care etc.. she asked how I made my dog's coat so nice and shiny and soft.. I said raw feeding and salmon oil.. she proceeded to tell me that my dog probably has mad cow disease, said raw meat makes your dog aggressive because they will smell the blood and want more, and that she doesn't want her dog contracting salmonella from my dog. My dog was on his back with his feet in the air... real aggressive. :tape2:
> 
> She picked her dog up, walked away and then set him down about 50 feet away.
> 
> ...



It's gotten to the point I rarely share that I raw feed....however I must share a "good" story from today. I ordered a 10# box of chicken feet from our local grocery store....and as I continued through the meat's...strolled down an aisle to pick up some beef liver. In the same cooler, there were RMB's...and as I grabbed some liver and bones...there was a gal standing there. She said her dog loves them...and I said mine too...she really loves the liver. This led into a conversation about raw diet's...and feeding a Prey model diet. We stood there and talked for almost 20 min...I had my phone with me, and pulled up this site...gave it to her...so she can get some more information about feeding raw. I can only hope she finds it. Sounded like she had been through the typical dry food nightmare with her dog...poor coat...skin irritation...ect. I briefly went over how to get started on raw feeding...and re-enforced this site...so I hope that in the near future she will create an account and join in the fun. Her pup was going on 8 months...so it sounded like a good time for her to get switched over.
Anyhow...it was nice to actually run into someone open minded enough to consider the raw diet...and not get "the look".


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

lucky you ,you found someone with brains,very rare species!!!lol,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

carolspets said:


> Yeah, I am more "vague" about how I feed my dog now...saying "homemade diet" instead of raw. My mom was a beef tartar fan. Didn't seem to make her blood thirsty or aggressive, although she was a feisty lady!


i'm pretty aggressive and i eat beef tartare and carpaccio and sashimi....

i used to be vague...i guess you and i are going in opposite directions because now i simply don't care what people think. i have a friend who refuses to come to my house because i feed raw....i think that's when i stopped caring....i mean, jeez...

i can, however, understand, dancing away from an issue....i think, maybe it's not the dogs who get vicious, it's the people defending the style of eating....


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

My mastiff viciously attacking a turtle!










Actually, this was her first encounter with a turtle. FYI, the turtle made it out alive.:biggrin:


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> I think it's getting worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't tell which one is about to strike...I think their in it together..."good dog bad dog routine"...then "STRIKE" when you least expect it. Seen it a million times...next thing you know.... SLOP...and your wet with vicious slobber....it's only a matter of time once the first strike imposes the other to act...and then your falling prey to a barrage of strikes....until...it's too late. You can only lay there and melt in agony as your heart melts....you go feeling overwhelming affection...love...it's almost sad how the vicious slobber overtakes it's victims...and there is no anti slobber/anti affection medication out there.
I fear that this post is too late...and PuppyPaws may have already fallen victim to a strike.
God's Speed


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RaisingWolves said:


> My mastiff viciously attacking a turtle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm glad you said the turtle made it out alive....for a moment there, i was sweating bullets


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

Lucky turtle :biggrin: 
Here's a pic of my puppy when she had been on raw for about 2 weeks, you can see it in her eyes. I know exactly what she is thinking about.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Pimzilla said:


> Lucky turtle :biggrin:
> Here's a pic of my puppy when she had been on raw for about 2 weeks, you can see it in her eyes. I know exactly what she is thinking about.
> 
> View attachment 2931


those bunnies look like they are plotting.......strategising, ya know? two against one, i'm thinking.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I can't directly relate to the frustration you all feel when confronted, sometimes rudely, by people who are totally ignorant about raw feeding since I don't raw feed. But I have some parallel experience (mostly when I lived in the midwest) and people found out I was vegetarian. I got comments like: "You can't possibly be healthy if you don't eat meat" or "you do at least eat chicken don't you even if you're vegetarian" or "That's just not right!"

You can tell fairly quickly who might want to know more about vegetarianism and why you choose it; and who wants to totally dismiss you - because "It's just not right". I'm now pescatarian - which brings total blank stares, as if I'm speaking a foreign language (not here in Portland though). 

I know some people, even if exposed to information, would never choose to be vegetarian or pescatarian and I can respect that. But like you raw feeders, it gets under my skin when people make really derogatory comments about something when they haven't even read or heard anything about it.


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

magicre said:


> those bunnies look like they are plotting.......strategising, ya know? two against one, i'm thinking.


Well they eat mostly grass and old leaves and stuff in the garden, for a rabbit that might be similar to what raw food is to dogs? I think I need to keep an eye on them to make sure they won't kill the predator who has invaded their home recently.

About vegetarians, I can definitely relate to that without being one. Many times when I have mentioned that I'm a nutritionist and a personal trainer people get ideas and assume I'm a vegetarian without even asking. No idea why though, but they do and look at me funny. When I tell them I eat meat there is usually a BIG sigh of relief. Not sure why it would be a problem to them, but some people think everything is their business.
Makes me want to become a vegetarian just to show them that I know exactly what's involved and why I've chosen to do so. But I'm not crazy about vegetables and like meat a bit too much to do it for that simple reason. :smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Pimzilla said:


> Well they eat mostly grass and old leaves and stuff in the garden, for a rabbit that might be similar to what raw food is to dogs? I think I need to keep an eye on them to make sure they won't kill the predator who has invaded their home recently.
> 
> About vegetarians, I can definitely relate to that without being one. Many times when I have mentioned that I'm a nutritionist and a personal trainer people get ideas and assume I'm a vegetarian without even asking. No idea why though, but they do and look at me funny. When I tell them I eat meat there is usually a BIG sigh of relief. Not sure why it would be a problem to them, but some people think everything is their business.
> Makes me want to become a vegetarian just to show them that I know exactly what's involved and why I've chosen to do so. But I'm not crazy about vegetables and like meat a bit too much to do it for that simple reason. :smile:


you know the old saying.....they who strike first, sleep best LOL


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Yup... really aggressive raw fed dachshund here...























































Video of Lizzy and Logan:
YouTube - ‪Lizzy - Cream (chocolate based) longhair - HillCountry Dachshunds‬‏


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

+


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

Those dachshunds was so blood thirsty they ate the clothes off the baby.


----------

